# Shanty repair



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey all!

Anyone out there ever have to repair the ice shanty? I have a Shappell 4000 with the gray outside. It has about a 4" cut near the bottom of the side wall. Looking for some suggestions on the best way to fix. Do they make repair kits? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tat2sob (Jan 14, 2003)

Superhog,

It seems that everyone on the site me included uses a high quality duct tape on both the inside and outside of the shanty.I put two slices in my DX3000 last year and the tape held great all winter.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

from what i remember, you should bring your shanty inside, let it warm up, then apply the duct tape. In the cold it will not bond correctly.

steve


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

If they had duct tape 10,000 years ago the Sphinx would still have a nose.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

They also make a patch for them. I had to fix a few rips on my old fish trap. 
My dad found the kit when walking threw wallmart. 
Not sure what section he got it from but it has several diff colors and is easy too use. only takes a hair dryer.
You cut the size you need heat the area where you are going to apply it. take the backer off the piece and apply.
I did this several years ago and still holding!
I will see if I can find for sure where he got it!

chad1


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Bring it inside and run your heater or lantern in it for a while until its nice and warm, then clean the surface with some alcohol(where the rip is) then apply the duct tape on both sides of the rip. That will hold that rip, FOREVER.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

More permanent than Duct tape is the Iron on patches they make for Jeans... Get at any fabric store,or Sewing department at K-mart, Meijers, or Wallymart. NO NEED to warm the material, simply Iron on. I used it on my Shappell 3000, worked MUCH better than tape...took all of 3 min to repair and that included cutting the patch to size, and putting the patch on BOTH sides of the fabric, just for added strenght. I also recommend rounding the corners of the patch, no way it can catch on anything that way.

Used Duct tape a few years ago, had to redo it every year....The Fabric patch will NEVER come off


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

the iron didn't melt the tarp?? I would be really careful.

steve


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Steve, nope, its not the Plastic tarp material, the higher end models are a better fabric. DO NOT hold the iron in place, keep it moving, You MAY want to place a towel on the underside for a better surface. Wife says,you CAN place a towel on top,and iron thru, but I am not sure about how much heat you would get...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DON"T use the iron on patches on the "gray tarp" Shappells,,, you'll just end up needing more duct tape.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

They make a tape for repairing tarps. It's made of the same material as tarps. A friend of mine burnt a hole in his shanty and used this to patch it up and he said that it has held up like new. He also said that it comes in a lot of colors. I was thinking about getting some in orange and putting my name on my shanty with it .....Patch


----------



## fishmann (Mar 14, 2003)

At the hardware you can buy some glue called "PLIOGRIP". This stuff works just great in the winter weather although you'll have to get in indoors to set the glue up. See if you can contact your shanty dealer with your model # and they should be able to get you some patch material. I did this with my Frabil and they sent me the patches and I used that PLIOGRIP 2 years ago and it's still holding great. Good Luck !!!


----------



## P Gottshall (Dec 14, 2003)

I read that "Shoe Goo" works well. It's very flexible.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

As some of you found out up on Houghton over the weekend I burned a nice big hole in a buddies Shappell 3000 with a lantern about 4 year ago. We fixed the hole with duct tape and it is still holding to this day.

You need to warm the shanty up and then clean the area with alcohol and let dry, then aply the duct tape to boath sides, when you have the area covered take a hair drier and heat the duct tape up this make the glue stick better. This should out last the life of the shanty.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Shrink wrap tape works if you have any left over...


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Had a generous soul give us a Shappell 4000. It had been in storage for several years (in a barn) and the mice had chewed several holes in it. We popped it up in a heated garage yesterday and started patching. We used duct tape for the outside and cut pieces of canvas for the inside which we applied with GOOP adhesive. They have a version made for outdoors applications, including canvas, tarp, etc.. So far it looks like it's setting up pretty good, but duct tape is definitely an easy and inexpensive way to go!


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

If you can find a patch kit designed for plactic tarp material, thats probably the best option. I have used the "Goop" brand adhesives (I think their all basically the same stuff...Automotove, Sporting,etc...) and I can attest they all remain clear and pliable when used on exterior surfaces even in frigid conditions. That stuff adheres great to any surface but can be cleanly removed, by working an edge loose it will peel right off allowing for a patch repair in the future. about 2 bucks per tube at any department store. Buddy used it to repair several small holes on his Clam and it held up great all season.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 6, 2001)

If it's polytarp material a VERY light sanding with fine steel wool or sand paper will give it a better "tooth" for the chosen adhesive. Just sand enough to take the shine off. Did some repairs to a polytarp tent floor using wader repair cement and cut pieces of polytarp (along with sanding and alcohol cleaning) and they are pliable, waterproof and have held up well. Hope this helps.


----------

